
₹Query (jQuery for India) - captn3m0
https://razorpay.com/rquery/
======
Doches
I get that this is an April 1st joke, but this bit actually hit home:

> We call it, “R-Query”. Since demonetisation and US presidential elections,
> we knew that ₹ is the future and we can’t rely on $ anymore.

------
rbonvall
In the same vein, Skala was announced yesterday: [http://scala-
lang.org/blog/2017/04/01/announcing-skala.html](http://scala-
lang.org/blog/2017/04/01/announcing-skala.html)

~~~
minhajuddin
One of the guys in our community actually fell for it.

------
cheez
[https://github.com/jquery/jquery/compare/master...razorpay:m...](https://github.com/jquery/jquery/compare/master...razorpay:master)

------
drivingmenuts
I can't wait for this to show up in a job posting.

* minimum 2 years experience with ₹Query

You know it's going to happen somewhere.

------
zack12
> chaach, aloo prantha, sarso da saag, lehsun ki chutney and much more. Burrp.

Now i'm hungry

------
tobyhinloopen
Now I want €('p').addClass('euro-rules');

~~~
sparkling
€('greece, spain, portugal, france').hide();

~~~
Doches
₺.Deferred.reject()

------
krona
> Since demonetisation and US presidential elections, we knew that ₹ is the
> future and we can’t rely on $ anymore.

Given the global currency composition of official foreign exchange reserves,
you have little choice in the matter.

------
gamebak
LOL, nice stuff

